# Oil changing - Drainzit



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

Getting ready for my first oil change on the new HSS928AATD blower. Initially I needed to add a bit of oil to the blower - I guess the dealer just put in one quart. As i quickly realized that it is difficult to do without pouring oil all over the track. I have solved that issue with a 2 liter soda bottle and Dawn dishwashing spout on the bottle. Draining oil could be another issue. I bought a Drainzit hose to connect permanently to the engine but am worried that at some point the hose would get caught up in the tracks. Anyone use this hose? Would a short pipe nipple be a better solution?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

TomHodge said:


> Getting ready for my first oil change on the new HSS928AATD blower. Initially I needed to add a bit of oil to the blower - I guess the dealer just put in one quart. As i quickly realized that it is difficult to do without pouring oil all over the track. I have solved that issue with a 2 liter soda bottle and Dawn dishwashing spout on the bottle. Draining oil could be another issue. I bought a Drainzit hose to connect permanently to the engine but am worried that at some point the hose would get caught up in the tracks. Anyone use this hose? Would a short pipe nipple be a better solution?


The Drainzit comes with a flat rubber retainer. You can either use it as I did to keep the hose upright, or strap it to the handlebar riser to keep the hose stretched straight back as JnC did.

To install, just tip the blower towards the opposite side (I placed a 4x8 under the Drainzit-side track) and then remove the existing drain plug/extender and screw in the Drainzit. From there on, easiest oil change ever! Just keep the little cap screwed on finger tight.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

tabora said:


> The Drainzit comes with a flat rubber retainer. You can either use it as I did to keep the hose upright, or strap it to the handlebar riser to keep the hose stretched straight back as JnC did.
> 
> To install, just tip the blower towards the opposite side (I placed a 4x8 under the Drainzit-side track) and then remove the existing drain plug/extender and screw in the Drainzit. From there on, easiest oil change ever! Just keep the little cap screwed on finger tight.


Thanks for the two good solutions. I may just zip tie the hose to the handlebar strut and cut the tie when time for an oil change.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

My new blower also came with only 1 quart of oil and registered only in the middle of the dipstick. I know it's technically still in the safe range but I would have appreciated it to be at least 3/4. They splurged and gave me a full tank of gas but couldn't top off the oil? Honda only includes one quart with the blower. Not a big deal. If you want the absolute easiest oil changes in the world get a Mityvac fluid evacuator.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

If I changed the oil every week I can see the big convenience for this drainzit product, but as a once a year task I've never had any type of mess or issues just simply funneling the oil into a drain pan.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm not sure how much I like that loose hose flapping around with the valve on the end of it . . . probably fine, just bugs me. 

A couple of years ago I had found a valve that goes into the block (or on the end of the drain pipe, if present) that you can then attach a removable hose to. Less to break, same basic function (but you *can* lose the hose, although it's just dimestore tubing) . . . Seemed like a good option at the time as well, and while I don't know who makes it, I see it sold by Briggs . . . 

https://shop.briggsandstratton.com/...ies/oil-and-oil-parts/oil-drain-valve-5401web


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tadawson said:


> I'm not sure how much I like that loose hose flapping around with the valve on the end of it . . . probably fine, just bugs me.


Believe me, there is no "flapping around". The installation is quite rigid (thick wall tubing) and has never been in the way in the least. 



tadawson said:


> A couple of years ago I had found a valve that goes into the block (or on the end of the drain pipe, if present) that you can then attach a removable hose to. Less to break, same basic function (but you *can* lose the hose, although it's just dimestore tubing) . . . Seemed like a good option at the time as well, and while I don't know who makes it, I see it sold by Briggs . . .


Unfortunately, that valve option is 3/8 x 18 NPTF, while the Honda GX3xx engines are 12mm.

I also installed the 10mm size on my HR214SMA mower and had my first-ever no-mess oil change this past fall - it's really hard to change the mower oil without getting it all over the side & front of the mower deck without the Drainzit, since the drain is down in the "doughnut hole" of the deck.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't recall where I got that from, but as noted, I don't think it was a Briggs part I bought . . . I think they are available in multiple threads, Briggs just offers what fits their stuff . . . In any case, I was just offering an alternative, for what little it was worth ... 

I also have a Honda mower - HR215 . . . and yeah, the drains are almost stupid in where they are. I drain it through the fill, rolling it over atop an oil drain pan. No mess that way either ... again, fwiw . . .


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

tabora said:


> I also installed the 10mm size on my HR214SMA mower and had my first-ever no-mess oil change this past fall - it's really hard to change the mower oil without getting it all over the side & front of the mower deck without the Drainzit, since the drain is down in the "doughnut hole" of the deck.


I've got a similar mower and never had a drop of mess funneling it out. Not sure what you mean by draining it through the doughnut hole of the deck.. never really looked at doing it that way. I just drained it through the fill hole. 

Unscrew the dip stick, place funnel up to it, then tip it. You get every last drop of it out and no mess whatsoever.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Marlow said:


> I've got a similar mower and never had a drop of mess funneling it out. Not sure what you mean by draining it through the doughnut hole of the deck.. never really looked at doing it that way. I just drained it through the fill hole.
> 
> Unscrew the dip stick, place funnel up to it, then tip it. You get every last drop of it out and no mess whatsoever.


What he is referring to is from the Honda manual. They actually suggest pulling the low drain, which lets oil onto the deck around the hole the mower mounts to, and through about a 3/8" hole to below the deck (or onto the blade). It's idiotic, and quite a mess, but in the manual . . .


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

tadawson said:


> It's idiotic, and quite a mess, but in the manual . . .


Really? I admit to not reading the manual on it, I just sized it up myself and did what I thought made sense. I just looked it up on Honda's youtube channel, and even they go through the dipstick as well. A drainzit is absolutely unnecessary in this application. 

At about the 1:20 mark


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Yeah, that's what it said in the docs for my HR215 from 1989 or so . . . perhaps they sobered up since then, but for the old mowers, yup, that was the direction! 

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31va3a02.pdf

Page 42 . . . they list that as the primary technique, but list the alternate of tipping it over . . .


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Marlow said:


> Really? I admit to not reading the manual on it, I just sized it up myself and did what I thought made sense. I just looked it up on Honda's youtube channel, and even they go through the dipstick as well. A drainzit is absolutely unnecessary in this application.


Well, to each his own... I've changed my HR214 oil 36 times now, and I REALLY LIKE the ease of using the Drainzit... Only have to tip the mower up a little on one side (edge of deck on a 6" step) to get everything right into the oil catcher. Have you had your mower engine apart? I tore mine down to change the rings last spring after 35 seasons of hard use, and discovered there was quite a layer of sludge in the pan; I'd just as soon not have that tipped up to fall into the top end of the engine.

As we say in the Systems Engineering game, RTFM :devil: After all, some poor engineer & tech writer had to put in a lot of work on it!


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

tabora said:


> Well, to each his own... I've changed my HR214 oil 36 times now, and I REALLY LIKE the ease of using the Drainzit...


Of course you like it as you were doing it the hardest way previously. 



tabora said:


> I'd just as soon not have that tipped up to fall into the top end of the engine.


If you truly put your mower through hard use, then I am sure you run it up hill, down hill, straight across hills and diagonally across hills. It gets tipped naturally every time you use it(at least mine does!). You're way overthinking it if you believe tipping the oil out is going to cause any harm.



tabora said:


> As we say in the Systems Engineering game, RTFM


Lol don't get me started on engineers, they are among the dumbest people I know(albeit, book smart). They are good at memorizing and regurgitating how things are supposed to be based on what they read in some particular book, but useless when it comes to critical thinking and hands on knowledge. The truly skilled guys are tradesman that implement the designs. A lot of time, engineers are extreme in their thinking(OVERTHINKING) and sense escapes them. Common sense is to tip it out the dip stick, and even honda's modern day video illustration does the same. We've(they've) evolved in our thinking since '89!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I know you don't really care about others' reactions to what you post, Marlow, based on your prior posts:



Marlow said:


> I enjoy speaking my mind. I don't care who dislikes it, I am not one to coddle somebodies feels. ... But that's just my opinion. Like it or not, I couldn't care less..


But I've got to tell you, this info on your Profile Page made me laugh just now...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i love my drainzit.

the perfect product.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

tabora said:


> The Drainzit comes with a flat rubber retainer. You can either use it as I did to keep the hose upright, or strap it to the handlebar riser to keep the hose stretched straight back as JnC did.
> 
> To install, just tip the blower towards the opposite side (I placed a 4x8 under the Drainzit-side track) and then remove the existing drain plug/extender and screw in the Drainzit. From there on, easiest oil change ever! Just keep the little cap screwed on finger tight.


 Do you have to take the drain extension off to use the Drainzit? What size is the bolt coming off the oil drain extension?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

AclockworkBlue said:


> Do you have to take the drain extension off to use the Drainzit? What size is the bolt coming off the oil drain extension?


Depends on the machine... But I recommend removing the extension because it causes the Drainzit to protrude further, and it also steps down the drain size. On the GX390, the drain hole is an M12, and the outer end of the extension steps down to an M10. On a GX200 and smaller, the drain hole is M10 and the extension steps it down to M8.
Use the HON1012 for GX390 through GX240, HON1010 for GX200 and smaller - Other sizes here: Small Engines – Drainzit


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

tabora said:


> Depends on the machine... But I recommend removing the extension because it causes the Drainzit to protrude further, and it also steps down the drain size. On the GX390, the drain hole is an M12, and the outer end of the extension steps down to an M10. On a GX200 and smaller, the drain hole is M10 and the extension steps it down to M8.
> Use the HON1012 for GX390 through GX240, HON1010 for GX200 and smaller - Other sizes here: Small Engines – Drainzit


So at least on the HSS724ATD the bolt coming off the drain extension is 8mm.I was just on the phone with the helpful people at Drainzit. How do you remove the drain extension? I tried on mine and it just spins, spins, spins.

EDIT: I got it off. It just spun like 4-5 rotations before it looked like it was moving


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

AclockworkBlue said:


> So at least on the HSS724ATD the bolt coming off the drain extension is 8mm.


Yes, that's the GX200 as I mentioned above. The extension goes from M10 to M8.


----------

